#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρονική Ταυτότητα Κτηρίου (ΗΤΚ) >  > > >  >  >  Απώλεια φακέλου Πολεοδομίας

## asak

Ο.Ι. και συγκεκριμένα ένα δυάρι που βρίσκεται σε πολυκατοικία πολλών διαμερισμάτων με ο.α. το 1975 χρειάζεται Η.Τ.Κ. για να μεταβιβασθεί. 
Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που έχει απωλεσθεί ο φάκελος από την Πολεοδομία και έχουν εξαντληθεί όλες οι περιπτώσεις να βρεθούν σχέδια; Ακόμα και στο αρχικό συμβόλαιο της σύστασης τα σχέδια δεν είναι τα εγκεκριμένα.

----------


## Xάρης

Είτε υποβάλλεται αίτηση ανασύστασης και περιμένουμε από το δημόσιο να μας την κάνει (θα περιμένουμε μάλλον πολύ), είτε προχωράμε με τη διαδικασία που προβλέπεται από τον Ν.4495/17, άρθρο 99, περίπτωση στ.γγ.

----------


## asak

Δυστυχώς στην πολεοδομία Πατρών δεν δίνουν βεβαίωση απώλειας αλλά βεβαίωση περί μη εύρεσης του φακέλου της λόγω ότι το αρχείο βρίσκεται σε διαρκή ταξινόμηση και τακτοποίηση (???).
Οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει διέξοδος. Αφού ακόμα και η περίπτωση στ)γγ. προϋποθέτει βεβαίωση απώλειας.
Η παράγραφος βέβαια αυτή προβλέπει τη χρήση κάτοψης της σύστασης σε περίπτωση που συμφωνεί με την πραγματικότητα. Εντούτοις ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν είναι;
Τι κάνω με τα διαγράμματα κάλυψης, τοπογραφικό, τομές; Νέα για όλη την πολυκατοικία; ή μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά που βρήκα στη σύσταση; (παρεπιπτόντως υπάρχουν όλα εκτός από ΔΚ που το 1979 δεν υπήρχε). Και εν συνεχεία μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά για να συντάξω την Η.Τ.Κ.; Και αν ναι, τι νόημα έχει τελικά η ανασύσταση (αφού εκτός των άλλων, όπως προείπα δεν δίνεται βεβαίωση απώλειας);

Και τώρα ή σύγχυση που διακρίνω στο νόμο:
O νομοθέτης στη γγ. *αν έχει απολεσθεί ο φάκελος της οικοδομικής άδειας* ενώ στην αα. *σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης οικοδομική αδείας* και στην υποπαράγραφο δδδ) Ο έλεγχος των αυθαιρεσιών γίνεται σε κάθε περίπτωση σύμφωνα με τα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας,
Δηλ. την περίπτωση ύπαρξη οικοδομικής αδείας αλλά με απώλεια φακέλου αυτής, δεν την προβλέπει  :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον πουθενά δεν δίνουν βεβαίωση απώλειας αλλά βεβαίωση μη εύρεσης του φακέλου, που φυσικά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.
Με αυτήν τη βεβαίωση προχωρούμε σε ανασύστηση φακέλου κατά το άρθρο 99 §στ.γγ του Ν.4495/17.

Βάσει του νόμου απαιτούνται όλα τα σχέδια που αναφέρονται.
Αυτό που γίνεται σε παλιές άδειες, είναι να χρησιμοποιείται το *τοπογραφικό* (που είναι και διάγραμμα κάλυψης) του στελέχους της άδειας, που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν έχει χαθεί.
Οι *κατόψεις* των ορόφων περιλαμβάνουν μόνο την κάτοψη του ορόφου του διαμερίσματος που εξετάζουμε.
Η κάτοψη αυτή περιλαμβάνει μόνο το περίγραμμα της οικοδομής, τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και αναλυτικά το εξεταζόμενο διαμέρισμα. Όχι τα λοιπά διαμερίσματα στο εσωτερικό των οποίων δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση.
*Τομή* δεν έχω δει σε ανασύσταση, αλλά θα μπορούσε να γίνει βάσει των υψών του στελέχους και με μετρήσεις μας, χωρίς πολλές πολλές πληροφορίες αφού δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό όλων των διαμερισμάτων.

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Η περίπτωση στ)αα.δδδ αναφέρεται σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια και δεν έχει απωλεσθεί ο φάκελος.
Όταν έχει απωλεσθεί ο φάκελος πάμε στην στ).γγ.
Γιατί λοιπόν να υπάρχει σύγχυση.

----------


## asak

Χάρη εννοείς ότι στη στ)αα.δδδ ο νομοθέτης εννοεί ότι αν υπάρχει το στέλεχος του εντύπου οικοδομικής αδείας και μόνο ή και του φακέλου αυτής  με τις εγκεκριμένες μελέτες και σχέδια;
Γιατί όταν αναφερόμαστε σε οικοδομική άδεια εννοούμε το έντυπο φύλλο αυτής και μόνο. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις:
*Α.* Έχει εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια.
*Β.* ΔΕΝ έχει εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια.

Για την περίπτωση *Α.* υπάρχουν δύο υποπεριπτώσεις:
*Α1.* Υπάρχει ο φάκελος της οικοδομικής άδειας.
*Α2.* ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ο φάκελος της οικοδομικής άδειας. (Έχει απωλεσθεί ή δεν βρίσκεται, σύμφωνα με τη βεβαίωση που δίνουν οι ΥΔΟΜ).

Για την περίπτωση *Α1.* μας λέει ότι πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε αντίγραφο της κάτοψης.
Το σχέδιο της κάτοψης μπορεί να είναι:
*Α1.α.* το σχέδιο της κάτοψης της οικοδομικής άδειας ή
*Α1.β.* το σχέδιο της σύστασης οριζοντίου, *αν* τελικά η κάτοψη αυτή συμφωνεί με την πραγματικότητα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δηλαδή είτε στην Α1.α είτε στην Α1.β, ο *έλεγχος* γίνεται το σχέδιο της άδειας, δηλαδή το Α1.α.

Το Α1.β έχει εφαρμογή σε περίπτωση διαφορετικής διαμερισμάτωσης, όπου όμως η διαφορετική διαμερισμάτωση ταυτίζεται με τη διαμερισμάτωση στο σχέδιο της κάτοψης της σύστασης οριζοντίου.

----------

